# NAPgA Rendy 2016 Angie and Jax's adventure



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're packed up, truck is ready, crate is in the back, and heading out tomorrow morning. 
Angie and Jax's first pack goat adventure will take place in the Blue Mountains of Eastern Oregon. 
First up, a 6 hour ride to camp...
Hopefully, I'll get some service so as to keep this up dated as we go. If not, I'll put it all up on the trip back home.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Have fun!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hay!! Have fun!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

have a great time - stay safe!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're running a bit late now. It took 3 hours to get through the Portland traffic. Usually takes an hour or less.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That stinks. Hope the rest of the trip is smooth.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

On the Washington border and heading east.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wear yer boots, pardner!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Windmills


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have fun Jill! Looking forward to your pics


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Columbia river


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Enough with the windmills...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like we're going to get there about 10:00 and set up camp in the dark. We'll call it a challenge lol 
Stupid Portland


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do have some beautiful scenery around you. Except for the windmills.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, now that we slept in the truck last night, I guess it's time to get camp set up.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have fun!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha Dave just walked by with a pack of little goats. He still doesn't know who I am lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol! I love the pic of your dogs...so cute...You should totally mess with him and say something stupid like "Alfalfa hay is terrible for goats" :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Camp area


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! What is that flower? Very pretty.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That is Camas a staple of the native tribes before the wars.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love following your adventures.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL Jill. Go and tell em that wasnt even the worst of it.  Later at the pot luck I walk by Jill and she says, "I know you" and im like "I know you" which I didnt but with so many people coming up to me who I didnt wanna be rude but would have to wait for them until they said their names... Anyways Jill says I am goat hiker! I say oh hey, howdy, nice to meet you, smile... walk away. I go sit down and it takes a good 60 seconds for it to sink in and my tired mind makes the connection....... Goathiker...... hum sounds familiar........ wait...... OH HELL! THATS JILL!!! I turn back around to say HEY! And she is gone. Which allows me to stew in my jerkiness. But she showed back up to her chair in a few minutes and I was able to give her a big hug!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha I would have loved to see it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny! Glad you guys were able to meet.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

LOL That's funny! Glad you were able to meet


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, yesterday we were out of signal range most of the day. Went for a nice hike over to the next plateau.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So beautiful! I really need to start hiking again...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat! Are the goats doing well hiking?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome! So how many packers do you have now? Or are these two the next generation?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Really sad that we couldn't make it this year. Looks like a lot of fun! Did the Country Store/Auction do well last night?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's been good, Curtis did a great job. We'll soon have the camp ground mostly to ourselves.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Angie and Jax got their MOVI swabs done, we met old friends and new, now it's time to relax for a couple days.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And it's all ours except for one other couple on the other side.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

He just got goated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a nice relaxing time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's been really nice, tired babies. 
Heading home tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's so sweet!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like a wonderful trip


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I didnt even get to pet em babies


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One more, there will be a huge dump when we get home. This phone it annoying LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure looks nice and peaceful.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful! 
Are those two your only packers now Jill?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Angie is getting so big! My first baby is growing up! Glad to see she is doing well and having adventures I would love to take my girls camping.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> LOL Jill. Go and tell em that wasnt even the worst of it.  Later at the pot luck I walk by Jill and she says, "I know you" and im like "I know you" which I didnt but with so many people coming up to me who I didnt wanna be rude but would have to wait for them until they said their names... Anyways Jill says I am goat hiker! I say oh hey, howdy, nice to meet you, smile... walk away. I go sit down and it takes a good 60 seconds for it to sink in and my tired mind makes the connection....... Goathiker...... hum sounds familiar........ wait...... OH HELL! THATS JILL!!! I turn back around to say HEY! And she is gone. Which allows me to stew in my jerkiness. But she showed back up to her chair in a few minutes and I was able to give her a big hug!


The even better part of this was that Dave was hanging by my chair waiting for me to get back. He says oh, Jill, so glad to finally meet you and gives me a big full body bear hug. He goes back to sit down again and the woman he was with glares at me for 10 minutes trying to figure out who this weird lady is :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Neat! Are the goats doing well hiking?


They both did excellent hiking. They kept up, followed very well, and stayed with us the whole trip. They still have much to learn but, I couldn't ask for a better beginning.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Awesome! So how many packers do you have now? Or are these two the next generation?


These are the next generation and there will be 3 as Angie's cousin will be joining us soon. There is a change in our outlook now and these will be mostly companion goats and day packers.

Pup will be sold as he grew up to be about as smart as a brick wall...

Most of the rest of the herd I now have will be sold as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> I didn't even get to pet em babies


I'll probably see you again in 2018. Colorado is going to be too far for me next year but, it should be back in WA in 2018... Unless something dreadful happens, we'll still be bringing these "guys".


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

aaacres said:


> Angie is getting so big! My first baby is growing up! Glad to see she is doing well and having adventures I would love to take my girls camping.


Angie is about 75 lbs now. She is such a little sweetie and, if you couldn't tell by the pictures, she is 100% daddy's little tomboy. She and Jax have a bond that is just unreal... She is so perfect for us.

She will bred late and sparsely to allow her to keep on going camping and playing. I don't plan to tie her to kids every year.

I'm looking forward to raising her cousin to be part of this weird little family as well.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

goathiker said:


> The even better part of this was that Dave was hanging by my chair waiting for me to get back. He says oh, Jill, so glad to finally meet you and gives me a big full body bear hug. He goes back to sit down again and the woman he was with glares at me for 10 minutes trying to figure out who this weird lady is :ROFL:


LOL I didnt even notice that part! But as we learned, I am not the most observant of people


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice pictures...Love the ones the babies are all tucked in and snuggled up and I really love the night pic across the water....the area was beautiful..so glad you have a wonderful time...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Why is it that NAPgA is NAPgA, and not NAPGA?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Because NAPGA is North American Paw Paw Growers Association... They got their letters first :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh okay! Lol!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*First Photo Dump*

Please forgive me if I repeat pictures while doing this. First picture group...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Great photos! I love the one of the dog in the tent


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice scenery. I bet it was very peaceful hiking around there.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful scenery...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's whole dog in tent series


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny. Looks really happy.


----------

